
1TB Micro SD Memory Card [Fraud] - wslh
https://www.amazon.com/1TB-Micro-SD-Memory-Card/dp/B01M7Z2IMH/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1486152675&sr=8-1&keywords=1tb+sd+card
======
greenyoda
Interestingly, there are two sellers that sell it, and both of them just
launched and have no customer feedback:

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-
listing/B01M7Z2IMH/ref=dp_ol...](https://www.amazon.com/gp/offer-
listing/B01M7Z2IMH/ref=dp_olp_0?ie=UTF8&condition=all&qid=1486152675&sr=8-1)

The photos show a generic package that has no brand name on it.

